# Walton County crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The bite is on in the local river and it's lakes and connecting creeks. Here is the catch on 12/11. Twenty-six, 8 to 14 inches. My friend caught the 14 incher but I got to hold it. Fished about 5 ft in 8 to 10 ft of water using minnows.:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

:notworthy:he strikes again


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

*Nice*

Awesome catch :thumbsup: !


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Never got into crappie fishing much but have caught a few piddling around with minnows for jackfish. Got the chance to eat a couple the other day and I think I will start giving it a try. Nice fish and I already know they will be a great meal.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

great catch, I miss that floating and fishing brush piles......"crappie" picture though


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

"crappie" picture for sure. I don't know what happened with my bubby's camera, but I have another posted with a different catch that is better.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Better photo*

Here is a better photo of a later catch, Wednesday. Then Thursday went to the same hole and they had disappeared.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*The crappie bite is still on*








The crappie bite is still on. Always heard fish 3 days before full moon. 
Well, it's about 4/5 right now and the bite was good today. Finally, a couple of good days to enjoy the river. Next week is looking good, yeah.....
Fished an area off Mitchell River. Water temp 44. We fished jigs and minnows, but minnows were the most productive. However, my Kansas partner had 3 crappie in the boat with a jig before I finally got my hook in the water. 
The catch was 37 crappie, 1 blue gill, 4 warmouth. Largest crappie was 14 inches and we have a lot of 10's to 13's, down to about 8 or so. Turned back maybe a dozen shorts. No bass today nor blackfish. We fished 8:30 to 1:30 with most caught before 10:30. Morning has been the pattern I have seen for past few weeks. 
Next week my Kansas friend and I plan to explore Otter Creek and try to find a couple of crappie holes at Dead River I have been told about. Learned about a hole near Shell Landing on Holmes Creek today. Will put that one on the "to do" list. 
Man, this crappie fishing can get down right adictive......


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I need a class on fishing for crappie. We may need to get together one day and you can teach me. Now bass I can do, crappie is another story. LOL


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm new at this crappie thing and look at the good catches as beginners luck. The secret is to find the darn things first. It's not that easy for a beginner. It takes a lot of time and looking. Then when you find them they may not be all that hungry. Perplexing!!!! 
Today a friend and I fished Dead River and prospected two areas I had been told about. Not the specifics on info, but general area. Had to look for them. It was not until mid day when my partner caught the first one on a jig. We begin to search a small area with the sonar and found them. Ended up with 15 keepers and a bunch of dinks that were released. It was very slow. Partner was the champ on number and size and I was in the dink department. He used mostly jigs and I used minnows. I think the jigs and his skill did the trick. I did manage 2 on a jig which were my first. Largest crappie was 12 1/2 (pinched tail)

Bass.....if I catch one it's a pure accident......


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey at least you found them good job.


----------

